

Http://astartupfounder.com/an-then-it-hits-you/ - astartupfounder

Hi everybody.<p>I wanted to start a blog to capture the entrepreneurial journey for some time and the last event really pushed me to do it.<p>I want to keep my identity a secret for now because I still work full time and it could have an impact on myself. In this way I can express my ideas more freely. I want to capture the journey of entrepreneurship and also share the things I learn along the way.<p>I look foreword for your thoughts and suggestions. This is my first time I start a blog so any feedback is greatly appreciated.<p>Regards,
A Startup Founder
======
BtM909
If you don't know what to do with your blog, would it make sense to start a
blog?

I hope you achieve what you want to achieve, but I would use your (limited)
time and spend it in the areas that would help you create your startup :)

~~~
astartupfounder
Hi,

I think it also helps me in a way. First, it helps by sharing the "downs" of
the journey (it kind of calms me down).

Second, when I have to write about something, I put more thought into it. (it
also becomes more clearer to me).

I will write when I have spare time (you always can find it)

Thank you for your thoughts Regards

